# Sobre motores de gira platos de microondas



## sergio galvez (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola queria preguntar si alguien sabe de que voltaje si 220v o 21v es el motor del plato giratorio de un microondas viejo standard electric mse20r ? el que tiene es el original pero no tiene nada en el cuerpo del mismo como para saber ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2014)

¿ Y si mides la tensión que le llega cuando está funcionando ? 
Si *no* funciona, revisa desde donde se alimenta.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 5, 2014)

¿Y si sigues el cableado?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2014)

Hay de 110V , 220 y de 21 y también 30V.

Si no tenés tester podrias conectar una lámpara de 15 o 25 Watts (filamento) en su lugar y deducir según el brillo



comparativa motores de plato giratorio horno microondas.


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 5, 2014)

sergio galvez dijo:


> hola queria preguntar si alguien sabe de que voltaje si 220v o 21v es el motor del plato giratorio de un microondas viejo standard electric mse20r ? el que tiene es el original pero no tiene nada en el cuerpo del mismo como para saber ...


 

sergio galvez Checa este videillo y saldras de dudas al instante

http://www.reparatumismo.org/documentos/nuevo%202/COMPARATIVA%20MOTOR%20GIRATORIO%20MICROONDAS.pdf


----------



## sergio galvez (Oct 7, 2014)

muchisimas gracias tema solucionado hice la de medir los cables con los que se alimenta es de 220v gracias gente


----------



## Kevin 96 (Ago 14, 2015)

Hola a todos.

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para la escuela, el mismo es un dispenser de alimento para mascotas. Para este acabo de comprar un motor que es el que usa el gira platos del microondas de 21v ac, 3w el cual es ideal para este proyecto porque tiene fuerza y es de bajas revoluciones. El problema es que al conectarlo a la fuente de alimentacion que tengo (configurada en 21v ac) este no gira. Como detalle puedo decir que, cuando quise girarlo con la mano estando el motor conectado no lo pude hacer y estando desconectado si pude moverlo.Ademas hace como un intento de arrancar, pero es una simple vibracion y despues nada.

Desde ya muchas gracias por su ayuda ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2015)

¿ Como configuraste tu fuente a *21VCA* ?, ¿ No será *21VCC* ?

Esos motores son de CA (Corriente alterna) y *NO* te sirve, porque tienen la costumbre de arrancar en 
un sentido o en otro.


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## Kevin 96 (Ago 14, 2015)

Es que con el diseño que hice si me sirven aunque arranquen en sentido contrario.
Y si. A la fuente la configure en 21vca por eso me sorprende que no arranque.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 14, 2015)

Kevin 96 dijo:


> Es que con el diseño que hice si me sirven aunque arranquen en sentido contrario.
> Y si. A la fuente la configure en 21vca por eso me sorprende que no arranque.



¿ Foto del motor ?


Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Kevin 96 (Ago 14, 2015)

Perdon pero estoy con internet mobil y no me es posible subir la fotos.
De todos modos si es por las especificaciones son las que puse y si es por el estado del motor es nuevo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 14, 2015)

hola 





Kevin 96 dijo:


> Perdon pero estoy con internet mobil y no me es posible subir la fotos.
> De todos modos si es por las especificaciones son las que puse y si es por el estado del motor es nuevo


 sopecho igual que fogo., ¿¿¿¿ una foto del motor  para sacarnos la duda ????


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 14, 2015)

A esta altura, habría que pedir, fotos de la fuente.

Sospecho que es de esas conmutadas, que llegan hasta 24Vcc.

Por eso dijo "configurada".


----------



## Kevin 96 (Ago 14, 2015)

Volvi a intentar subir las fotos pero nada...
La fuente la hice yo, (con asesoramiento de mis profesores)es de 24vcc y tiene una fuente partida que llega hasta 48vca


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 14, 2015)

hola 





Kevin 96 dijo:


> Volvi a intentar subir las fotos pero nada...
> La fuente la hice yo, (con asesoramiento de mis profesores)es de 24vcc y tiene una fuente partida que llega hasta 48vca


 ¿¿¿ leiste lo que te indico fogo .,de como subir imagenes ??? 





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Foto del motor ?
> Lee esto:
> *¿ Como subir imágenes ?*





p p p dijo:


> A esta altura, habría que pedir, fotos de la fuente.
> 
> Sospecho que es de esas conmutadas, que llegan hasta 24Vcc.
> 
> Por eso dijo "configurada".


  eeeeppss buena acotacion  PPP ., si lees el ultimo mensaje que posteo


Kevin 96 dijo:


> La fuente la hice yo, (con asesoramiento de mis profesores)es de 24vcc y tiene una fuente partida que llega hasta 48vca


 emmmmmmmmmm o es de alterna ., o es de continua ., 24VCC ., no es lo mismo que 24VCA (ejemplo)


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2015)

Son de alterna, yo sospecho que le esta metiendo 21CC, por eso no arranca, ya que una fuente "configurada para 21" no suena raro? seguro es una de 24 ajustada a 21 pero de CC


----------



## zopilote (Ago 15, 2015)

Las que yo vi tenian un voltage de 220Vac,  pueda que el problema venga que nesecita un voltaje mayor.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 15, 2015)

zopilote dijo:


> Las que yo vi tenian un voltage de 220Vac,  pueda que el problema venga que nesecita un voltaje mayor.



Hay de los 2, tengo ejemplares de ambos.


----------



## Kevin 96 (Ago 15, 2015)

Ante todo gracias por tomarse el tiempo para responder.
La fuente tiene una salida para continua y una para alterna.De todos modos sospecho que el problema puede ser la fuente de alimentacion porque me resulta extraño que el motor se quede clavado cuando lo alimento, de ser asi, alguien me podria indicar en donde puede encontrar un circuito para alimentar el motor. Las especificaciones como ya dije 21vca, 3w, 50/60hz.
A y si lei lo que pusieron sobre como subir las imagenes pero el internet que tengo es una porqueria y no las puedo subir.


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 15, 2015)

*No necesitas ningún circuito, solo un transformador*, con entrada a la tensión de tu red, y salida con la tensión de trabajo del motor.


----------



## Kevin 96 (Ago 15, 2015)

a ok gracias.
igual voy a tener que esperar hasta el martes para comprarlo (la primera vez que odio un feriado). Despues escribire si ese era o no el problema.
De nuevo gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 15, 2015)

hola 





p p p dijo:


> *No necesitas ningún circuito, solo un transformador*, con entrada a la tensión de tu red, y salida con la tensión de trabajo del motor.


 sip ., tienes razon PPP  yo creo que uno de 220vCA de entrada y 20vCA de salida  ., esta perfecto (no creo que la diferencia de 1 v afecte ) 





Kevin 96 dijo:


> a ok gracias.
> igual voy a tener que esperar hasta el martes para comprarlo (la primera vez que odio un feriado). Despues escribire si ese era o no el problema.
> De nuevo gracias por la ayuda.


lo raro .,  es tu fuente que tiene 48vCA y no lo mueva ., talvez no sea asi y tenga algo de continua ., en ese caso no va a funcionar​ la otra opciones que te compres directamente el motor de 220vCA (son iguales.,  para la misma funcion en el microhondas)​ pero no nesesita trasformador (lo dijeron los compañeros antes)​


----------



## pandacba (Ago 15, 2015)

Se queda clavado precisamente, porque le estas introduciendo corriente continua a un motor para corriente altenra.....

De echo eso se usa para frenar un motor de AC introducilrle CC un motor comun de 220AC si se le pone 24V queda pegado y no se lo puede hacer girar......

Porque no pones una foto de la fuente en cuestión y alguna información de sus caracteristicas, creo que te has confundido. una fuente de alimentación que tiene salida AC y encima ajustable?????


----------



## Kevin 96 (Ago 15, 2015)

Al fin pude sibir luna foto.
Esa es la fuente.
Tiene un transformador de 220v a 48v x 3a. Tiene tambien una placa que rectifica la ac y la pasa a dc pero los terminales de abajo se habian dejado para poder sacar ac. Por las repuestas que me dieron y el mal funcionamiento del motor me doy cuenta de que esa etapa no esta funcionando, aunque estaba convencido de que si funcionaba.
Bueno otra vez gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ls2k (Ago 16, 2015)

revisa la fuente, asegurate que las salidas de AC que tu dices estén efectivemente conectadas directo al secundario del transformador y no después de los rectificadores. Ahora, si tienes como conseguirte un osciloscopio o si conoces a alguien que tenga llévasela para que compruebe que las salidas AC son realmente AC, también puedes conseguirte un tester que mida frecuencia y medir, si marca algo diferente a 50-60Hz entonces la fuente está mal y estás metiendo cualquier cosa de señal a ese motor, menos lo que debería ser.

Por otra parte, esos motores arrancan "pa' donde tan vueltos" es decir para cualquier lado, controlar con precisión el sentido de giro es dificil (yo aun no lo logro), pero si lo enciendes y apagas rápido invierte el giro


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Ago 23, 2015)

Yo he tenido la ocasión de reemplazar uno averiado y lo abrí para ver como era el sistema de giro.

En este modelo concreto de 220Vac disponia de un sistema de engranajes que además de la reductora para dar fuerza hacia invertir el giro del eje de arrastre al cabo de un determinado numero de vueltas.

En resumen de este caso es que el sentido de giro y sus cambios se realiza mecánicamente y no puedes hacerlo girar siempre en la misma dirección.


----------

